# CUPS installation issue



## Shura (Dec 24, 2010)

Hi,

I can't compile port _cups-base_, could you please help me?

Here is an error:

```
echo Compiling mantohtml.c...
Compiling mantohtml.c...
cc  -Wall -Wno-format-y2k -fPIC -Os -g -fstack-protector -I.. -D_CUPS_SOURCE -I/usr/local/include -O2 -fno-strict-aliasing -pipe   -
D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE  -D_THREAD_SAFE -D_REENTRANT  -c -o mantohtml.o mantohtml.c
cc  -L../cgi-bin -L../cups -L../filter -L../ppdc -L../scheduler -L/usr/local/lib -Wl,-R/usr/local/lib  -pie -fPIE -Wall -Wno-format-y2k -fPIC -
Os -g -fstack-protector -o mantohtml mantohtml.o
echo Converting man pages to HTML...
Converting man pages to HTML...
for file in cancel.1 cupstestdsc.1 cupstestppd.1 lp.1 lpoptions.1 lppasswd.1 lpq.1 lprm.1 lpr.1 lpstat.1 ppdc.1 ppdhtml.1 ppdi.1 ppdmerge.1 
ppdpo.1; do \
                echo "    $file..."; \
                ./mantohtml `basename $file .1`.man >../doc/help/man-`basename $file .1`.html; \
        done
    cancel.1...
/libexec/ld-elf.so.1: ./mantohtml: invalid PT_PHDR
    cupstestdsc.1...
/libexec/ld-elf.so.1: ./mantohtml: invalid PT_PHDR
    cupstestppd.1...
/libexec/ld-elf.so.1: ./mantohtml: invalid PT_PHDR
    lp.1...
/libexec/ld-elf.so.1: ./mantohtml: invalid PT_PHDR
    lpoptions.1...
/libexec/ld-elf.so.1: ./mantohtml: invalid PT_PHDR
    lppasswd.1...
/libexec/ld-elf.so.1: ./mantohtml: invalid PT_PHDR
    lpq.1...
/libexec/ld-elf.so.1: ./mantohtml: invalid PT_PHDR
    lprm.1...
/libexec/ld-elf.so.1: ./mantohtml: invalid PT_PHDR
    lpr.1...
/libexec/ld-elf.so.1: ./mantohtml: invalid PT_PHDR
    lpstat.1...
/libexec/ld-elf.so.1: ./mantohtml: invalid PT_PHDR
    ppdc.1...
/libexec/ld-elf.so.1: ./mantohtml: invalid PT_PHDR
    ppdhtml.1...
/libexec/ld-elf.so.1: ./mantohtml: invalid PT_PHDR
    ppdi.1...
/libexec/ld-elf.so.1: ./mantohtml: invalid PT_PHDR
    ppdmerge.1...
/libexec/ld-elf.so.1: ./mantohtml: invalid PT_PHDR
    ppdpo.1...
/libexec/ld-elf.so.1: ./mantohtml: invalid PT_PHDR
gmake[1]: *** [html] Error 1
gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/print/cups-base/work/cups-1.4.5/man'
gmake: *** [all] Error 1
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/print/cups-base.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/print/cups-base.
```

Ports are newest.


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Dec 24, 2010)

```
make patch
(cd work/cups-.../)
(find the file Makedefs.in) (edit it line 143 about)
... ... %PIE...% ...
(the third capitalized parameter as above, remove it
so there are only two)
(save the file)
cd ../.. 
(or navigate up to cups-base again)
make build
```
That fix may work if you can adjust my inexact instructions
to where they actually work.  (May work also if other
cups- ports fail maybe).


----------



## Shura (Dec 27, 2010)

Thank you! It really solves the problem.


----------

